# Having trouble find this particular type of protagonist .Any suggestions?



## furlin (May 28, 2022)

I've been part of the fandom for a while, and I read a lot of furry media. While I've found different types of media (HumanxAnthro, ANthrosXAnthro, Macro/micro,  gay, straight,  bi, etc.) the one  I have a hard time finding is Furry media with a bisexual male human protagonist. I've been able to find everything else but this type of protagonist. Are there ANY furry media with a bisexual human man as a protagonist?


----------

